# Ultra Obscure Electronic Music from 60s to 80s



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I love finding this ultra obscure prog and other music surfacing online. I wish someone would do the same with obscure electronic music, but there is a lot of stuff that doesn't have as much talent, I believe to wade through because of "noise" theory. It's easier to make "electronic music" and "get away with it" than making prog rock where you actually can't fake it.

Anyone know of any Ultra Obscure Electronic Music from 60s to 80s? I'm not talking about Helden.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm not sure it counts as ultra-obscure as it has a pretty big cult following, but I really like An Electric Storm by White Noise. One of the trippiest things I've ever heard too which is always a nice trait.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

This link (to a recent Guardian article about the women who pioneered electronic music) might provide some useful pointers:
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/jun/17/daphne-oram-synthesizer-deep-minimalism


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I realize even popular figures in electronic music are obscure to the mainstream. I am thinking people that were big on the cassette underground, people that released one lone lp. There is a lot of music out there, I have seen it on "library music" websites and the like. Laurie Spiegal is a huge, widely known figure among those interested in new music. I heard of Daphne before as well. You can make sure if the guardian covers it, it's not that weird or obscure to a lot.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Schubussy said:


> I'm not sure it counts as ultra-obscure as it has a pretty big cult following, but I really like An Electric Storm by White Noise. One of the trippiest things I've ever heard too which is always a nice trait.


I love that too but it certainly isn't obscure, although it might not have reached the masses.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

regenmusic said:


> I realize even popular figures in electronic music are obscure to the mainstream. I am thinking people that were big on the cassette underground, people that released one lone lp. There is a lot of music out there, I have seen it on "library music" websites and the like. Laurie Spiegal is a huge, widely known figure among those interested in new music. I heard of Daphne before as well. You can make sure if the guardian covers it, it's not that weird or obscure to a lot.


Maybe a good way would be to find out more is determining where the production studios were where composers could make their electronic music and contact them. In The Netherlands there was a studio in Hilversum I know off that moved around a lot later by lack of finance. You can read about it through 'Centrum voor Elektronische Muziek'.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

regenmusic said:


> I love finding this ultra obscure prog and other music surfacing online. I wish someone would do the same with obscure electronic music, but there is a lot of stuff that doesn't have as much talent, I believe to wade through because of "noise" theory. It's easier to make "electronic music" and "get away with it" than making prog rock where you actually can't fake it.
> 
> Anyone know of any Ultra Obscure Electronic Music from 60s to 80s? I'm not talking about Helden.


Go German I say


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's a good one that I'd consider obscure but own and like:

It was a Folkways LP from the 70's

Jean Eichelberger Ivey (July 3, 1923 - May 2, 2010)
1) Cortege - for Charles Kent (1969)
2) Terminus (1970)
3) Three Songs of Night (1971)
4) Aldebaran (1972)

http://www.folkways.si.edu/music-by...ape/contemporary-electronic/album/smithsonian


----------

